# buying a 97 maxima



## zoneman2 (Dec 8, 2010)

hey guys, im looking to buy a 97 maxima. Its black on black 5 speed. 182k for 1,300. Only thing is its rocking what looks 2 be steelies. Its my first one and i wish to know what to look for when i go look for it. Like bad stuff, issues etc.


----------

